# Mag Touch anyone?



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone checked out the new Cabelas Mag Touch rods? I seen them yesterday and instantly began drooling. I'm sure I will own one very soon. Thought I would get some opinions. Only downside I see is it could be a little slippery after landing fish, but you can deffinately feel the sensitivity. It's a good lookin rod as well. What action do you guys prefer if you could only chose one? I'm thinking the medium just cause its all around versatile.


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

Many of the big brands are starting to implement this design. I know Kistler LTA rods, Powell Rods, Dobyns, Shimano, and many other brands have these style rods now. My fingers aren't long enough to take advantage of the exposed blank above the reel seat. My friend has a few of the Powell rods and loves them. They are really light.

When it comes to rod selection for all around use I would stick with a 6' 6" to 7' medium heavy. Compare all the brands at Cabelas or Sportsmans with the same power/action. A 7' MH of one brand will feel totally different than a 7' MH of a different brand. Ask to put a reel and casting plug on to try it out. The rod may feel great in the store but very different with a bait tied on. My friend has a Powell 7' MH fast action and it's not as stiff as my Shimano Crucial of the same power/action. What is the rod going to be used for?

HockeyMan


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

It will be for all around use. White bass, strawberry, bluegill. I have a selection of rods already ranging from ultra light to medium. I don't make it to the Gorge much, but I'm pretty sure a medium action rod could handle a good size laker if an ice rod can handle it. I just was wondering what people liked as far as the stiffness in the rod in this model. I take it nobody own one. Where do they sell Powell's, and what do they run?


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

AFD,
I was just up at Cabelas and the 7 footer is a good all around rod. I liked the action and the feel. I ask the guy behind the reel counter if I could put on a reel and it felt nice. It didnt have a power designation such as Medium or Medium Heavy but it felt good. I asume you want to the spinning rod but the baitcaster with a little heavier specs also felt pretty good. I say go for it.

HockeyMan


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I dont know about cabelas fishing stuff but there archery stuff is $#!t. It looks cool but it is trash IMHO. I use a medium light action ugly stick 5'6 for everything except trolling. I caught my 18 pound channel cat on it last year. I think the reel and line is what matters to me.


----------



## rippnlips (Dec 25, 2007)

what prices were they?


----------



## rippnlips (Dec 25, 2007)

My only wonder is the type of graphite they used in the rods. Traditionally Cabelas has always seemed to use a lower modulus of graphite in their rods. The BPS extreme rods which i have tons of, used to have 54 and upgraded to 65 and I noticed a big difference. 

A good blank can get ruined if the guides arent in the right position as many rod manufacturers fail to do. I'll have to check them out for sure! I know a lot of guys think there is not a difference in cheap rods to a quality one, but once you have a nice one its hard to pick up anything else. 

One other note I noticed that some of the Shimano rods have went to this style last year as well and they are cheaper than these Cabelas rods, plus I think with the relationship with GLoomis I personally think the graphite and quality is a little better than Cabelas, but only time will tell...........


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

The rods are $100. 
I can testify, i use to fish with an ugly stick until a good friend let me try a nice rod on the water one time. The difference was phenominal. Still to this day, if i'm bait fishing or trolling without a dout I will go back to the Ugly Stik or any other rod, but when i'm jiggin or spin fishin I like to have a nicer rod.


----------

